# I should not use IAL: Bye, Meat Pie.



## MeatPie922 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good bye my MeatPie. I miss u forever...
He was find in the afternoon. Me and my bf shop and got some Indian Almond Leave for him. It was his first time to use IAL in water... And I should not use it... After 3 hr, his fins start to melting and he can't move anymore... Around 3:30pm 22th Sep, he is gone forever... I should not try IAL. Think carefully if you wanna use it. I love u MeatPie...Funeral for him tmr...Bury him is the best choice... Fish per deserve more then a flush. Meat Pie means a lot to me ... The only thing I am regretting is I should not use IAL...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Meat Pie. I am sorry for your loss.

I don't want to sound insensitive, but are you sure it was the Indian almond leaves that killed him? I use IAL in my tanks and know other people who do, and I have never heard of it being anything but beneficial, so to hear that is pretty alarming to me... What happened to your fish sounds more like fast acting columnaris or TB, especially the rapid fin deterioration and death.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for your lose. Where did you get them? Maybe they were contaminated with something. I put an IAL into my shrimp tank a few months ago and killed off about 30 red cherry shrimp, best we can figure is the leaf was contaminated and bad. It was the first and only leaf I'll try on my shrimp, i know it was a bad luck draw of the leaf but enough to scare me forever.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

SIP  Maybe there was pesticides or something on the leaf...


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I use IAL and all my bettas are fine. Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

We always rinse the leaves like crazy before putting them in the tank.

Which seller sold you the IAL? My guess is they were contaminated with a pesticide possibly which is why Im asking who the seller was.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My thoughts are that peracute/acute columnaris or the "graphite disease" took hold coincidentally after you added the ial, or there were contaminants in it that caused organ failure and necrosis. Both are unlikely and I wouldn't be put off from ial... Buy it from a reputable seller and you should be good. 

IAL is safe when used properly...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

SIP Meatpie :< Sorry for your loss. 

I agree, the leaves must have been contaminated. IAL has benefits that far outweigh anything negative.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------

